# Deperate need of HELP



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Im not sure whats going on with me im a 27 year old male, Ive been hyper for over 5 years but these symptoms just started now.

when starting methimazole 2 months ago i felt great, gained weight, looked good. But recently for about 2 weeks now have had horrible things happen even though the meds have brought my T4 and T3 levels down from where they were.

my T4 FREE used to be 7.7 ref range .8 - 1.8

my T3 FREE used to be 19.3 ref range 2.3 - 4.2

TSH is .01
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last labs i took about 3 weeks ago:

T4 FREE is 2.02 ref range is .8 - 1.8

T3 FREE is 5.3 ref range is 2.3 -4.2

TSH is .008

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Sudden spike in blood pressure and heart rate for no apparent reason with severe panic attacks

-twitching muscles and twitching internal organs

-Irregular heart beats

-achy muscles

-leg pains

-fatigue

-sensitivity to cold

-feeling weak

-loss of appetite

-some joint pain

-stomach problems aches and pains

-heart palpitations

-muscle loss

- a feeling like the heart is pumping really hard with minimal tasks

-whenever i eat my heart would race faster afterwards and blood pressure would rise

Not sure what is going on, when i was severely hyper the only symptom i had was an elevated heart rate of around 100. Now after being on Meth for 2 months i have all these new symptoms and worries. I did stop taking the meds for about 2 weeks though, then when i started it up again i got all these new symptoms. The thing that worries me the most is the spike in blood pressure and high heart rate after i would eat anything, i fear eating! WHAT IS GOING ON????


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Ive also been having heart some pain and discomfort, i went to a cardiologist and did a stress test and ultrasound and he told me all seems to be fine besides my elevated heart beats and mild high blood pressure, i wore a 24 hour EKG and will get the results on that wednesday.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The racing heart was probably one of the first symptoms I experienced. Stress test and EKG results were normal.

Who is treating your Graves disease? Have you had an RAIU or an ultrasound? What do your antibody tests show? Is there a plan in place to ditch the thyroid? Are your eyes involved?

Hang in there, don't exercise, try to avoid stress. Hopefully, you'll get some help soon.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, so you should definitely let an endocrinologist figure this out -- and if yours isn't doing the job, get a second opinion, try and find one who listens well. Be sure and tell them you stopped taking the meds and then started back up -- now go get yourself in there.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

My advice? DON'T stop taking your meds (unless your doctor tells you to, of course). You are still very hyper and stopping meds will only make it worse. For anti-thyroid meds to work, you have to take them consistently and be diligent about it.

When I was very hyper, I had a constant racing heart, chest pain and high blood pressure. Hyperthyroidism makes your heart work like its running a marathon and that can cause all kinds of scary heart issues. Are you on any beta blockers at all? Those really helped my heart slow down and reduce my blood pressure, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JasonJay said:


> Im not sure whats going on with me im a 27 year old male, Ive been hyper for over 5 years but these symptoms just started now.
> 
> when starting methimazole 2 months ago i felt great, gained weight, looked good. But recently for about 2 weeks now have had horrible things happen even though the meds have brought my T4 and T3 levels down from where they were.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those lab results and ranges. You are still hyper and in advanced cases, anti-thyroid meds don't work so well. I am worried that you are headed for a thyroid storm.

A thyroid storm is a medical emergency.

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

And are you on a beta-blocker to protect your heart? If not, you should be but I have to say you are definitely a candidate for thyroid removal.

And just as a reminder; here is my first reply in your other thread
Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437 Post #4

Your body can only take so much of this. Has your doctor discussed other options with you such as surgical removal of the gland or RAI???


----------



## Molli (Oct 11, 2013)

I had a thyroid storm. You don't want to go there. It isn't fun. My heart is in A fib(constant fast irregular heartbeat) now and will stay that way till I get my thyroid completely under control. I strongly urge you to go see your doctor. ASAP If the one you have now isn't helping.....find a new one. Stopping your ATDs suddenly is never a good idea.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

How much Methamozole are you on and how often do you take it. Anti-thyroid druge have a short life usually 6 hours. Which means they need to be taken 3 times per day. Most doctors get this confused with replacement meds. I could never remember the mid day dose. Once I made sure I was getting 3 doses per day and the levels came into range the heart rate and BP came back into normal range. I am with Andros wanting to know your antibodies. Also Thyroid storm is life threatening. Stopping anti thyroid drugs abrutely like you did could trigger a thyroid storm. They need to be weaned gradually from the body under a doctors care.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Molli said:


> I had a thyroid storm. You don't want to go there. It isn't fun. My heart is in A fib(constant fast irregular heartbeat) now and will stay that way till I get my thyroid completely under control. I strongly urge you to go see your doctor. ASAP If the one you have now isn't helping.....find a new one. Stopping your ATDs suddenly is never a good idea.




I also had a Thyroid Storm; I thought that was my last day on this earth and it almost was.

God bless you; I am glad you pulled though. Are you going to have your thyroid out?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, you are still very hyper, and the symptoms you're having indicate this. Sometimes symptoms can take a while to actually present themselves. For severe cases, methimazole doesn't always do the trick and RAI/surgery is the better option. What are you on for anti-thyroid drugs right now? You may need to increase your doseage, take a dose more regularly since it has a short half-life, or switch to another kind for the time being. Are you on any sort of beta-blocker? That can help with the heart rate and blood pressure. You need to get to a doctor ASAP before you head into a thyroid storm. Make sure you have antibody tests done if you haven't already, and also ask about an uptake and scan to get a clearer view of what's going on with your thyroid.


----------



## thumper54 (Sep 2, 2013)

So sorry you're having these problems. Once I had a severe kidney infection with no symptoms until they started me on antibiotics, then they came on. Our bodies aren't all alike. Maybe the methimazole doesn't agree with you. I was taking it and a beta blocker, but once they changed me to PTU I no longer needed the beta blocker and the high heart rate lowered for the first time since it began over a year ago. I read that stopping the anti thyroid drugs too soon can cause a thyroid storm. They have to be tapered gradually over a long period of time, but they don't even begin that until your blood levels show you to be in normal ranges. They should be testing your levels every 4-6 weeks until you stabilize.


----------

